# Medical Cannabis/Marijuana



## Long Haired Hippie (May 3, 2013)

Though I am in California where it is legal with physician recommendation (which I have) I know its controversial so i'll tread lightly.

Seeing that as of March of this year I will have spent more of my life disablingly sick than functional I decided it was time to take the plunge. Its been mentioned and quietly recommended to me for years and it took about 3 years of serious thought for me to decide it was time to try marijuana.

Ive been through nearly every nausea RX (except a few direct family members of Zofran) , antispasmodics, steroids, anti-histamines, various other off the wall off label useage meds and nothing has gotten me anywhere near functional. I stopped having any noticeable quality of life at 20 years old and im nearly 25. Ive never held a job, ive breifly dated one person as a teen, I had to drop out of school twice, and not one non-blood related person has stuck around through any of this. Being 5'8" and 80 some pounds just isn't right, when my body is this obviously damaged yet physicians continue to give up on me I decided it was either try it or firm up my funeral arrangements. So you understand im not taking this lightly.

Though I have my card and some buds I have yet to try it. If anyone else here has dabbled in this area id appreciate any input you have to share on either edibles or vaporizing. I know its mostly an experiment and everyone reacts differently I just like to have a general guide to follow as to what may or may not happen.

TIA <3


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles, and that many of your friends have abandoned you... i feel like i am approaching that also. I have never tried MM so i cannot offer any information on it although some people have told me it has helped them a great deal. I hope it works out for you and i hope you can get yourself back on track with it.

Sorry for not being much help :S


----------



## Krissygirl333 (Dec 26, 2013)

I am here in MI, and it's legal here. I started smoking it summer 2012 for Chronic Migraine pain, which it does help sometimes . 
I now have very severe IBS , BUT no nausea. It's the moderate to severe abdominal pain that has kept me practically home bound for 3 1/2 months now, unless I have a pain med or medical marijuana in me. No not driving.
It helps some with pain, and more if you smoke or eat more for me.
I am new to this, not even sure if I don't have something else, as I don't know if this is normal for it not
To let up? To go on for months and months.. I'm disabled.
Anywho....yes, for me, helps.


----------



## Long Haired Hippie (May 3, 2013)

Zeroblue - Im sorry you feel as though your social life is diminishing, I really hope you have a few loyal people in your life who will stick it out. Even though you haven't tried it I appreciate the supportive reply 

Krissygirl333 - Glad to hear it was helpful for your migraines I have a pen pal with sever eons who is considering trying it, Glad the MM has been able to help dimish the pain some I hope you find an answer and better symptom control soon.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Marijuana does NOT help my IBS-D one bit, but instead makes it worse for many reasons.


----------



## Long Haired Hippie (May 3, 2013)

PD85 - Im sorry it worsened things for you . Did it end up helping other issues like pain or insomnia by chance?>


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Long Haired Hippie said:


> PD85 - Im sorry it worsened things for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it generally makes every symptom worse for me. I smoked regularly for years when I was younger, then stopped because it started giving me anxiety. That was about 6 years ago. Since then I've purposely tried smoking on several occasions, for fun and also specifically for IBS purposes. It doesn't help the IBS because it increases my anxiety. I'm also much more lazy, unmotivated, inclined to eat poorly, etc when I smoke.

It also makes sleeping more difficult for me WHILE I'm high, because it causes me to think much more rapidly and more in a more grandiose manner. As a matter of fact, I quite enjoy this part of it while I'm partying or having great conversation with people. But in the quiet solitude of my bed it's too much. However, later on after the high has worn off I am dead tired and I will go to sleep better than usual.

I would say it has 0 effect on my pain.


----------



## Long Haired Hippie (May 3, 2013)

PD85 - Man that's a stinker of a deal for you . Funny how some bodies have a paradoxical reaction to things. I get that with benedryl it makes me hyper rather than sleepy. Good that it helps with sleep once the high part wears off. I guess it all up to experimenting with how different straisn effect your body. What strains did you try? The effects sound high THC rather than CBD or CBN. I figure I have the card so ive already don't the damage to my future career might as well give it a go


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Long Haired Hippie said:


> PD85 - Man that's a stinker of a deal for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've experimented with both indica and sativa. Personally, I dislike indica because it makes me very lazy and depressed. Sativa can be an enjoyable experience when I'm having a fun time with friends. However most marijuana these days is a cross between both. In most social circumstances, you simply don't know what it is. Since you have a card this should not be an issue for you.


----------



## Bravo06 (Jul 19, 2014)

I've experimented with both indica and sativa too. But there are soooo many variations of both it can be difficult to find the right one. For me it was worth the challenge, to find the select few to have a better shot at a happier life with less tummy troubles. I have found two strains that work great for me. Its legal in my state and I am grateful for that. For someone that may not have as serious of an issue with there IBS as me it may not be an option. After years of trying so many medications with horrible side effects it was a relief to stop putting all of those man made chemicals in my body. MM and essential oils are the only medication I use. I feel like a hippie but its all good. Wish you all the best in your journey to better over all heath and happiness.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree. It helps me a ton. It helps my stomach spasms, helps with gas, gives me an appetite and gets rid of my nausea (all not completely gone, but a lot better!)


----------



## pajas (Feb 28, 2008)

I've had IBS-D since I was a teen. In college I smoked some M but as others mentioned it gave me anxiety. But now I'm curious about the strains rich in CBD (and hardly any THC). It supposedly relaxes you without the euphoria. Has anyone tried it? In Washington they sell it in capsules that I'm curious to try when I go there in a few months.


----------



## Mattie Num Nums (Jul 13, 2011)

I just moved to TX where it is illegal and notice a huge difference now that I don't have access to it. I have lost almost 30lbs, the nausea is back in full force, lack of appetite, and I am back at pain management. Medical MJ was extremely beneficial for me and gave me a lot of my life back.

For the anxiety make sure you are using the right straights CBD is what you are after. Also, it may help to vaporize and do so slowly not just take a bunch of hits and get sky high. Vaporizing heats the plant at a temperature where more CBD's are released.


----------



## rewinj (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes. Perhaps the only reason I'm still alive? Definitely worth trying...


----------



## hifiber (Jan 23, 2015)

420 PARTY !!!!!!!!!

lol yes it is definitely worth trying marijuana a few times to see what kinds of effects it has on your symptoms. yes i live in WA state so now legal here & many states (15?) now have legal med 420

if you are lucky there will be no or only positive effects. i however am not lucky









in my 50s now and on/off 420 user for the past few decades and started having problems with constipation in my late 40s that was definitely aggravated by consuming marijuana. i was using water pipes and rolled cigarettes then switched to vaporizers because the smoke was irritating my sinuses. vaporizers are great but require fresh ie, sticky 420 that still has resin to be evaporated which leads to storage or acquisition issues. then i tried medibles and wow. cooking with 420 is definitely stronger lasts longer etc but also definitely aggravates me getting constipated. also alcoholic tinctures i have found to be the easiest to make (use cold method) and store. once the 420 is extracted into the tincture it can be stored for literally years without losing any potency and is very easy to adjust to strength of making & taking the tincture via grams 420 per ounces alcohol & number of teaspoons

so again try marijuana and try consuming it different ways pipes, water pipes, vaporizers, cooking & tinctures to see if anything helps !!


----------



## pajas (Feb 28, 2008)

hifiber said:


> 420 PARTY !!!!!!!!!
> 
> lol yes it is definitely worth trying marijuana a few times to see what kinds of effects it has on your symptoms. yes i live in WA state so now legal here & many states (15?) now have legal med 420
> 
> ...


Thank you so much hifiber. I appreciate your response. Sorry to hear about your constipation. That is definitely not a problem for me, quite the opposite. So if it were to constipate me, that might be a benefit.

I'm going to WA in March and am mostly interested in capsules. My wife and kids wouldn't appreciate it if I smoke. Would I just be able to enter a "store" and buy some? No prescription needed anymore? How much do they allow one to buy.....1 month supply......2 month....?

Thanks again!


----------



## hifiber (Jan 23, 2015)

pajas said:


> Thank you so much hifiber. I appreciate your response. Sorry to hear about your constipation. That is definitely not a problem for me, quite the opposite. So if it were to constipate me, that might be a benefit.
> 
> I'm going to WA in March and am mostly interested in capsules. My wife and kids wouldn't appreciate it if I smoke. Would I just be able to enter a "store" and buy some? No prescription needed anymore? How much do they allow one to buy.....1 month supply......2 month....?
> 
> Thanks again!


hmmm... i don't know all the details about WA state marijuana law but the 2 times i went to the legal "recreational" stores to see what they have prices were very expensive like $30-35/gr and they checked id at the door. i don't think/know if out of state buyers can buy at the legal recreational stores. try internet search for "wa state marijuana laws" plenty of links to read

ditto the 420 "medical" stores in WA state have a different set of laws they follow which are definitely looser & less regulated which the gubbmit is rapidly trying to fix/change because too many fake 420 prescriptions these places also check id at door. i kind of doubt these places would honor an out of state 420 medical card and even if they did then it is your travel risk to get from WA state back to wherever thru whatever legal zones etc. try internet search for various terms like wa state medical cannabis to find zillions of them

of course if yer not too concerned about legality then plenty of providers & delivery available on craigslist just do search for "marjiuana" some of them check id before sale some don't, quality & crime risk of course depends on how lucky you are picking a provider. some more reputable providers have been running print ads back page of the "STRANGER" freebie weekly magazine available many places


----------



## rewinj (Apr 19, 2012)

Based on the literature I'd definitely see it helping D more than C... though it could definitely help both. I just posted this in the other thread, might as well here:

Definitely not placebo. There's like a 100+ page thread on medical marijuana in one of the major Crohn's forums... and here is a research article on marijuana for IBD

Here is some more literature after a very quick google:

Cannabinoids & the gastrointestinal tract

Cannabinoids & the gut: new developments & emerging concepts

And links to a bunch more research at the end of this article from NORML.


----------



## Littlebit1998 (Sep 19, 2014)

I would give it a try if I were you. Experiment with indica and saliva, just enough to take away the pain and discomfort. Smoking from a pipe seems to work the best for most people, vaporizers seem to increase anxiety and edibles can make it hard to control how much is being ingested. Good luck and no offense to those who don't agree with using it for any reason.


----------

